# Excel slicers not working on iPad



## Nors88

Hi,

I have created some reports in Excel 2016 using pivot tables and slicers. When I send this out to users they are unable to use the slicers on their iPads when they open it within Microsoft excel

Is there any way to get this working?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm

We have a iOS sub forum which would be a better place to ask this. But have you looked at the feature set of Excel for iOS and seen if this is even a supported feature? The web and mobile versions of the office apps are not as feature rich as the desktop versions.


----------



## Deejay100six

sinclair_tm said:


> We have a iOS sub forum which would be a better place to ask this.


Moved.


----------

